# Your best images of 2015?



## cervantes (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi everyone,

2015 is over and it's always interesting and also important for ones photographic development to have a recap of the year.

What are your best images from 2015? What are your best photographic experiences of 2015?

It would be cool if you could post either!

I assembled a list of my best images in 2015 here:
http://www.focrates.com/gallery/best_of_galleries/best_of_2015.html

I'm excited to see your images!

Greetings,
Ben


----------



## cervantes (Jan 11, 2016)

Well...

in hindsight I probably should have posted this on a photography forum, not a gearhead forum... ;D


----------



## janmaxim (Jan 11, 2016)

I can show you some photos of my gear gathering dust on my desk while I am furiously discussing DR of current and future Canon sensors.... :


----------



## chauncey (Jan 11, 2016)

It was more of a different genre than a specific image...2015 was the year that I learned how to take, 
and create, incense smoke images.


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2016)

Cool shots, chauncey. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 11, 2016)

What's this...an opportunity to engage in some shameless self-promotion? How can I resist? ;D

Here are my top five from 2015. Can't remember which ones I may have posted previously in other topics, but hopefully they're new to most people viewing.




Untitled by Colin Whittaker, on Flickr




Gloaming at Land&#x27;s End by Colin Whittaker, on Flickr




The Old Man&#x27;s View by Colin Whittaker, on Flickr




Sunrise Through the Eiffel Tower by Colin Whittaker, on Flickr




Untitled by Colin Whittaker, on Flickr

The past year was pretty good to me, hoping for more of the same in 2016.


----------



## rcarca (Jan 11, 2016)

A few for me...



The Christmas-ing of Chester by Richard Anderson, on Flickr



The Enchanted Lane by Richard Anderson, on Flickr



Leave nothing but footprints, take nothing but photographs by Richard Anderson, on Flickr



Oak Leaves 2 by Richard Anderson, on Flickr



2Y2A7985.jpg by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

But I will stop there!

Best

Richard


----------



## rfdesigner (Jan 11, 2016)

This wasn't technically my best image.. I know how I could have done better in many ways.. but it got published by the BBC, my first publication so for me this has to be my best of 2015

I reprocessed a little and cropped the image since that first publication to produce:


----------



## jrda2 (Jan 11, 2016)

cervantes said:


> Well...
> 
> in hindsight I probably should have posted this on a photography forum, not a gearhead forum... ;D



Ben - enjoyed your pictures and website


----------



## kaswindell (Jan 11, 2016)

2015 was the year that I finally was able to upgrade to a 5Dmk3. 

Here are a few of my favorites. I think some of these appear elsewhere, so my apologies for duplication.


----------



## kaswindell (Jan 11, 2016)

chauncey said:


> It was more of a different genre than a specific image...2015 was the year that I learned how to take,
> and create, incense smoke images.



Cool images, nicely done


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 11, 2016)

My first attempt to capture this type of long exposure night photography. 



Gene Soucy Showcat night show © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Vern (Jan 11, 2016)

I finished 2015 with a trip to Oahu, so I will share 2 panos. Nothing special technically, but I enjoyed being there ("best location to take pretty good photos"?). I took minimal gear, so missed out on great surfing pics (would need the 600 II + 1.4X for those), but I will post one taken with the 100-400 II +1.4X as an example.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 11, 2016)

Vern said:


> I finished 2015 with a trip to Oahu, so I will share 2 panos. Nothing special technically, but I enjoyed being there ("best location to take pretty good photos"?). I took minimal gear, so missed out on great surfing pics (would need the 600 II + 1.4X for those), but I will post one taken with the 100-400 II +1.4X as an example.



Nice... love Makapu'u !!!! One of my favorite areas of Oahu.


----------



## chauncey (Jan 12, 2016)

Chic, Kieth...thanks for the accolades.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 12, 2016)

Bodie- Milky Way
Light painting at the Bodie Morgue



Bodie Milky Way at the Morgue © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## cervantes (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice that some of you were brave enough to share some images.

@chauncey: Interseting. I've never tried that before.
@Coldhands: I really like your images and I see you've also been to Scotland this year!
@rcarca: The second one with the trees is my favorite.
@KeithBreazeal: Milky way photography is something I also want to do but the opportunities are so rare. I suppose you lit the foreground with a lash or flashlight, correct?


----------



## Vern (Jan 12, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > I finished 2015 with a trip to Oahu, so I will share 2 panos. Nothing special technically, but I enjoyed being there ("best location to take pretty good photos"?). I took minimal gear, so missed out on great surfing pics (would need the 600 II + 1.4X for those), but I will post one taken with the 100-400 II +1.4X as an example.
> ...



Thanks Pookie - here's the surf shot. Regretted not bringing my 600 on this day.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 12, 2016)

cervantes said:


> Nice that some of you were brave enough to share some images.
> 
> @KeithBreazeal: Milky way photography is something I also want to do but the opportunities are so rare. I suppose you lit the foreground with a lash or flashlight, correct?



Cervantes- The night Bodie shoot started as a workshop. I split off from the beginners and went to a favorite local. Light source was a very bright LED with a diffuser and amber filter for a warmer look to the wood. I took about ten attempts to get a balance that was to my liking. I still had to do a lot of fine tuning in Lightroom.


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Jan 12, 2016)

three images I particularly like


----------



## Schultzie (Jan 12, 2016)

Here are a few from the past year that I like.




March of the Macarbe [Explored] by Brian Schultz, on Flickr




Athena by Brian Schultz, on Flickr




A Gathering of Rogues & Ruffians - 2015 by Brian Schultz, on Flickr


----------



## jwilbern (Jan 12, 2016)

Hostas by John Berninger, on Flickr



Albany Skyline by John Berninger, on Flickr



Rupert Road Fog by John Berninger, on Flickr



The Wemp Barn by John Berninger, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2016)

The Wemp Barn by John Berninger.

I really like this picture. Well done John.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 12, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Bodie- Milky Way
> Light painting at the Bodie Morgue


Very nice....


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 12, 2016)

I'll give it a try....


----------



## dpc (Jan 13, 2016)

Hard to say which I consider my best, so I'll just randomly pick a few.


----------



## dpc (Jan 13, 2016)

The first one is a spruce bow covered with hoarfrost.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 13, 2016)

I wouldn't say this my best or even a favorite but this image has made over $10k in prints since I took it in August of last year and still brings in sales. I'm not even into landscapes that much but occasionally I dabble. Bought me a Pentax 645Z with the proceeds...

Santa Cruz Boardwalk - Santa Cruz, Ca. 
5D3 + 16-35 f/4


----------



## Schmave (Jan 13, 2016)

Here are some of mine:




Passage by Justin Kane, on Flickr




Glider Port Sunset HDR Manual Blend by Justin Kane, on Flickr




Anza Borrego Startrails 2 by Justin Kane, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 13, 2016)

500 mph at the Reno Air Races



Reno 2015 VooDoo pylon 6714 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## cervantes (Jan 13, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> cervantes said:
> 
> 
> > Nice that some of you were brave enough to share some images.
> ...



Thanks for the Info!


----------



## cervantes (Jan 13, 2016)

Pookie said:


> I wouldn't say this my best or even a favorite but this image has made over $10k in prints since I took it in August of last year and still brings in sales. I'm not even into landscapes that much but occasionally I dabble. Bought me a Pentax 645Z with the proceeds...
> 
> Santa Cruz Boardwalk - Santa Cruz, Ca.
> 5D3 + 16-35 f/4



Where and how do you sell your images?


----------



## Ladislav (Jan 13, 2016)

Some of these images are absolutely awesome. I would like to know the workflow/post processing technique you use to get the result or technique you used to get the photo (@Pookie, @cervantes, @chauncey, @jwilbern - the wemp barn)


----------



## dpc (Jan 13, 2016)

Last kick of the cat on this forum.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 13, 2016)

cervantes said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't say this my best or even a favorite but this image has made over $10k in prints since I took it in August of last year and still brings in sales. I'm not even into landscapes that much but occasionally I dabble. Bought me a Pentax 645Z with the proceeds...
> ...



I sell at my studio and at various Art & Wine festivals throughout NorCal. This particular image is usually printed large and framed. It's very popular in the Santa Cruz area due to the subject.


----------



## jwilbern (Jan 13, 2016)

Ladislav said:


> Some of these images are absolutely awesome. I would like to know the workflow/post processing technique you use to get the result or technique you used to get the photo (@Pookie, @cervantes, @chauncey, @jwilbern - the wemp barn)


Thank you, Ladislav. The Wemp Barn is an HDR photo. The sun was just barely blocked by the roof, and the sky was very bright. I used one of the "Smooth" presets in Photomatix to balance the exposure.


----------



## jwilbern (Jan 13, 2016)

I really like the third one. It looks like a wedding dress!



kaswindell said:


> 2015 was the year that I finally was able to upgrade to a 5Dmk3.
> 
> Here are a few of my favorites. I think some of these appear elsewhere, so my apologies for duplication.


----------



## jwilbern (Jan 13, 2016)

Click, thanks for taking the time to comment on my photos, and those posted by others.


Click said:


> The Wemp Barn by John Berninger.
> 
> I really like this picture. Well done John.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 13, 2016)

Ladislav said:


> Some of these images are absolutely awesome. I would like to know the workflow/post processing technique you use to get the result or technique you used to get the photo (@Pookie, @cervantes, @chauncey, @jwilbern - the wemp barn)



Thanks... Not really much done beyond the crop. Bump saturation slightly but the color happened when the sun had just dropped below the horizon. A little noise cleanup and sharpening. It just went from heavy fog to pink cotton candy for about 2-3 minutes and then went dark. I had actually packed up most of my gear and was heading to the car when this happened. Mad dash back to my spot and hurried setup. I only got about 12 frames with 2-3 that looked like this... truly ephemeral.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Jan 13, 2016)

dpc said:


> Last kick of the cat on this forum.


I like playing the guessing game of wilderness locations in photos. 

Is that first one taken on Vancouver Island? I think I know this exact spot.


----------



## dpc (Jan 13, 2016)

PhotographyFirst said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Last kick of the cat on this forum.
> ...



Yes, it was taken on Vancouver Island. It's not too far from Sooke. The last two are from south-western Saskatchewan.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 13, 2016)

Tickling the speed of sound
US Navy Blue Angels at San Francisco Fleet Week



Fleetweek 2015 Blues solo tickling Mach 2297 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## meywd (Jan 13, 2016)

Some very beautiful photos in this thread, below are some of my favorite for the year:




Wadi Numeira (وادي نميرة) by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr




Milky Way by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr




Perseids by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr




Milky Way by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr


----------



## kaswindell (Jan 13, 2016)

jwilbern said:


> I really like the third one. It looks like a wedding dress!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 14, 2016)

Bodie, California



Bodie Day wagons &amp; mule team © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Ladislav (Jan 14, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Ladislav said:
> 
> 
> > Some of these images are absolutely awesome. I would like to know the workflow/post processing technique you use to get the result or technique you used to get the photo (@Pookie, @cervantes, @chauncey, @jwilbern - the wemp barn)
> ...



Thanks for sharing. It is a very unique shot. I love it.


----------



## Ladislav (Jan 14, 2016)

jwilbern said:


> Ladislav said:
> 
> 
> > Some of these images are absolutely awesome. I would like to know the workflow/post processing technique you use to get the result or technique you used to get the photo (@Pookie, @cervantes, @chauncey, @jwilbern - the wemp barn)
> ...



Beautiful HDR. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Jan 14, 2016)

dpc said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...



Cool. Thanks for sharing those images.


----------



## cervantes (Jan 14, 2016)

Ladislav said:


> Some of these images are absolutely awesome. I would like to know the workflow/post processing technique you use to get the result or technique you used to get the photo (@Pookie, @cervantes, @chauncey, @jwilbern - the wemp barn)



Thank you!!

I have a short article on my website that describes my general PP process a bit. Here you go:
http://www.focrates.com/articles/pp_images_and_why_to_shoot_raw/pp_images_and_why_to_shoot_raw.html


----------



## sootzzs (Jan 14, 2016)

My humble contribution from last summer trip to the amazing Scotland.


----------



## Crapking (Jan 14, 2016)

PLUM0202 by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr



7MII0899 by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr

Haven't contributed much lately, but ran across this thread and reminisced about all the joy photography brings me - catching moments like this for high schoolers and their families doesn't yield great profits but does provide for everlasting memories


----------



## bwud (Jan 16, 2016)

I don't know about "best," but this is my favorite. Watching the sunset with my boy.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 17, 2016)

Pookie said:


> I wouldn't say this my best or even a favorite but this image has made over $10k in prints since I took it in August of last year and still brings in sales. I'm not even into landscapes that much but occasionally I dabble. Bought me a Pentax 645Z with the proceeds...
> 
> Santa Cruz Boardwalk - Santa Cruz, Ca.
> 5D3 + 16-35 f/4



Interesting composition Pookie, I was once told that putting the horizon in the center of the frame was a compositional no no and a rookie mistake. If your sales are to be believed it seems there are more than a few people who disagree with the regularly regurgitated 'rule of thirds' bullshit so often espoused by people who think they know.

Good to see you let your eye over rule your knowledge.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jan 17, 2016)

It is true that it's often said that centered horizon is poor composition, but given the way the cloud shape answers the banks and the balance of light between the lowwr and upper parts of the image, I think this happens to be one good example of 'unless there are good reasons to do so'.



privatebydesign said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't say this my best or even a favorite but this image has made over $10k in prints since I took it in August of last year and still brings in sales. I'm not even into landscapes that much but occasionally I dabble. Bought me a Pentax 645Z with the proceeds...
> ...


----------



## Pookie (Jan 17, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't say this my best or even a favorite but this image has made over $10k in prints since I took it in August of last year and still brings in sales. I'm not even into landscapes that much but occasionally I dabble. Bought me a Pentax 645Z with the proceeds...
> ...



Caw, caw... Polly wants a cracker... Originality is definitely not your strong suit Polly by Design ;D


----------



## Ladislav (Jan 17, 2016)

Some selection from my library - I did quite few trips to explore beauty of England.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 17, 2016)

It's really hard to look back over the year and say which is your best image ! Anyway here is the one of the ones that I personally like the most - a shot of the mussel fishermen working on the Norfolk coast. There had been some bad press recently about the amount these guys are taking out, and I nearly got lynched when doing these shots !

I guess one of the reasons that I like this one is that is really is un-manipulated. Due to an almighty cock up I had this particular camera set on small jpeg only. Fortunately most of the jpeg settings were ideal for the scene, the compression was not, and it's a four frame stitched pano, so I got away with it.


----------



## dpc (Jan 17, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> It's really hard to look back over the year and say which is your best image ! Anyway here is the one of the ones that I personally like the most - a shot of the mussel fishermen working on the Norfolk coast. There had been some bad press recently about the amount these guys are taking out, and I nearly got lynched when doing these shots !
> 
> I guess one of the reasons that I like this one is that is really is un-manipulated. Due to an almighty cock up I had this particular camera set on small jpeg only. Fortunately most of the jpeg settings were ideal for the scene, the compression was not, and it's a four frame stitched pano, so I got away with it.



Very nice! I love the colour.


----------



## chauncey (Jan 17, 2016)

> this image has made over $10k in prints since I took it in August of last year and still brings in sales.


Must be difficult dealing with the surgery on that Shoulder Rotator Cuff difficulty caused by the incessant patting on your back.


----------



## greger (Jan 18, 2016)

I didn't take anything as good as what others have uploaded. Nice work everyone. I enjoy going out and taking pics locally. The pair of Eagles that live all year at the dike beside the Pitt River are tired of me taking they're pics. They are used to seeing people walk or bicycle past them every day. Some people do not see them perched high up in the tree close to one of their nests. I think there's three between Nicola and Dominion Avenue. I get lots of practice with BIF pics trying to get that great pic so I can print a pic and mount it on my wall. I have a pic of two Canada Geese landing on a pond that looks great framed and hanging on our entrance way wall.


----------



## applecider (Jan 18, 2016)

Three ceps These three King boletes found under beech. They look and taste like boletus edulis. Found while night walking the dog, I've spent many years of days searching for these. In typical boletivore fashion no description, book hunter, or collector mentions their nocturnal appearances, that is how they suddenly appear at night and disappear during the day. Taken with the camera at hand an iPhone.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 18, 2016)

chauncey said:


> > this image has made over $10k in prints since I took it in August of last year and still brings in sales.
> 
> 
> Must be difficult dealing with the surgery on that Shoulder Rotator Cuff difficulty caused by the incessant patting on your back.


No where near as painful as the hernia from all that jealousy you're carrying around.


----------



## jhcoo (Jan 18, 2016)

One of the first pics I snapped of my two year old meeting his baby brother for the first time. My favorite picture of 2015 for a number of reasons.


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 18, 2016)

It´s hard to pick a "best" picture, but this is one of few images I printed in 2015, in a 80x120cm large print, on an aluminium plate.

What you see is a hole after a mountain grouse. They dig themselves such holes to sleep in during the night. This one spent the night in the hole, woke up and walked into the beautiful horizon. 

I came over this one when I was mountain skiing with my wife, in december 2015. This was at the time we only have daylight for a few ours. It was quite high up in the mountains, and far from civilization. 

2015 was a horrible year for the grouse population in Norway, so it adds a little bit to the story, that this one was alone.

I chose to print this one, because it is simple and quiet, the leading line, the colors and the story it tells. 

Taken with the 5Ds, and 16-35 f/4L IS at 16 mm, ISO 100, f/6.3 and 1/250 sec.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 18, 2016)

When I look at the production the last year, only one thing is for certain. It requires a lot more disk space than the year before ...

When it comes to selecting best image, I find it difficult to choose. Not because I make such a vast number of excellent images, but because I tend to favour others than the objective eye would. 

The main event of the year was 10 days in Mana Pools, north in Zimbabwe, close to the Zambezi river. This image is of the unpretentious water buck, in the fantastic forest, with the magical light. A picture I sold a few copies of (every penny given to preservation programs for endangered animals (cats)). A walking safari in these surroundings is indescribable.


----------



## MARSVANDER (Jan 18, 2016)

Not sure if this is my best image of 2015 or not, but it is one of my favorite. I did not get to shoot as much as I do normally because 2015 was a crazy year for the day job and I had a significant increase in people paying me to digitize their artwork, so my photog kinda took a back seat. It was great to get paid for the photog work though. 
This image was shot with:
Canon 5DS (Really like this camera for studio work and sitting on a tripod for landscape)
Zeiss 21MM (At F14)
5 Second Exposure
ISO 100
Lee 3 Stop Hard Grad Filter


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 19, 2016)

Pookie said:


> I wouldn't say this my best or even a favorite but this image has made over $10k in prints since I took it in August of last year and still brings in sales. I'm not even into landscapes that much but occasionally I dabble. Bought me a Pentax 645Z with the proceeds...
> 
> Santa Cruz Boardwalk - Santa Cruz, Ca.
> 5D3 + 16-35 f/4



Very nice Pookie! Great news on the sales too. Good for you!


----------



## sootzzs (Jan 22, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> It´s hard to pick a "best" picture, but this is one of few images I printed in 2015, in a 80x120cm large print, on an aluminium plate.
> 
> What you see is a hole after a mountain grouse. They dig themselves such holes to sleep in during the night. This one spent the night in the hole, woke up and walked into the beautiful horizon.
> 
> ...



Beautiful picture. Especially considering your story. Makes you practically imagine this poor lone grouse wandering in the wast snowy dessert.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 22, 2016)

Very impressive work by everyone! I especially like the colors in Pookie's shot and the amazing light and surroundings in Eldar's shot. 2015 was a pretty poor year in terms of productivity for me, but I got some decent sales from these shots (not enough to buy a new Pentax MF, though 






St. Marks Lighthouse, Florida





Jacksonville, Florida


----------



## Pookie (Jan 22, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't say this my best or even a favorite but this image has made over $10k in prints since I took it in August of last year and still brings in sales. I'm not even into landscapes that much but occasionally I dabble. Bought me a Pentax 645Z with the proceeds...
> ...



Thanks CanonFanBoy... not really a ton of sales about 12 so far but printed large and framed. Hopefully more this year once the El Nino gives us a break.




mackguyver said:


> Very impressive work by everyone! I especially like the colors in Pookie's shot and the amazing light and surroundings in Eldar's shot. 2015 was a pretty poor year in terms of productivity for me, but I got some decent sales from these shots (not enough to buy a new Pentax MF, though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yumm, That Jacksonville shot makes me drool  Well, that's the only way my wife puts up with another camera unfortunately.


----------



## Luds34 (Jan 22, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> Very impressive work by everyone! I especially like the colors in Pookie's shot and the amazing light and surroundings in Eldar's shot.



+1

Love your Jacksonville shot!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 22, 2016)

Getting down and dirty- a tradition here.
5DS / 24-105L



Amador County Fair 2015 Queen &amp; Court mud bath © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## DRioux (Jan 22, 2016)

Not sure if this is my best of 2015... but probably.

It won a scientific images contest this year.
(For those interested, the colorful twirls in the bottles are in fact billions of gold-silver alloy nanoparticles that reflect specific colours of a white light that was placed below each bottle for illumination.)

This is a composite shot (each bottle were taken individually with a 7D Mk1 and a 100mm non-L macro lens).


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2016)

Cool picture, DRioux.

Welcome to CR.


----------



## JonAustin (Jan 22, 2016)

Couple of shots of new fawns with their mother, just a few minutes after they were born ... in my front yard:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2016)

A pedicab driver who's waiting for a passenger.


----------



## Click (Jan 23, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> A pedicab driver who's waiting for a passenger.



Great portrait. 

Welcome to CR.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 23, 2016)

Eldar said:


> When I look at the production the last year, only one thing is for certain. It requires a lot more disk space than the year before ...
> 
> When it comes to selecting best image, I find it difficult to choose. Not because I make such a vast number of excellent images, but because I tend to favour others than the objective eye would.
> 
> The main event of the year was 10 days in Mana Pools, north in Zimbabwe, close to the Zambezi river. This image is of the unpretentious water buck, in the fantastic forest, with the magical light. A picture I sold a few copies of (every penny given to preservation programs for endangered animals (cats)). A walking safari in these surroundings is indescribable.



Stunning image...


----------



## Matthew19 (Jan 23, 2016)

My daughter.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 24, 2016)

dpc said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > It's really hard to look back over the year and say which is your best image ! Anyway here is the one of the ones that I personally like the most - a shot of the mussel fishermen working on the Norfolk coast. There had been some bad press recently about the amount these guys are taking out, and I nearly got lynched when doing these shots !
> ...



Thanks dpc. Since taking this I came across other photographer's work in the same area but at different times of the year and they have exactly the same light. I guess it happens in that area quite frequently though in this case it only lasted a few minutes.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 25, 2016)

Thank you guys for your kind words. I've always enjoyed the positive group of people on CR and your words definitely mean a lot. I'm excited to start a new year and look forward to shooting a lot more again and sharing my photos and posts with everyone!


----------



## cid (Jan 25, 2016)

Let my add some of mines 



























for more see my profile


----------



## Eldar (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks for nice responses and thanks for posting your images. I find it very inspiring to see what other qualified photographers do. A lot of these images, being made in arenas and with techniques where I am very inexperienced, are very inspiring and I have pushed my envelope on many occasions.


----------



## SamppaV (Jan 25, 2016)

I can't decide the best one but here is top 3 from the year 2015 8)


Blue Lagoon | Bláa lónið by Samuli Vainionpää, on Flickr


Auroras not allowed! by Samuli Vainionpää, on Flickr


Kemiönsaari, Finland by Samuli Vainionpää, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2016)

Cid and SamppaV,

Beautiful pictures, guys. Well done.


----------



## sportskjutaren (Jan 25, 2016)

A lot of really great work here!

My 50 best sports photos from 2015 is found here:
http://blogg.photo-it.net/2015/12/50-best-sport-photos-of-2015.html


----------



## MShannon (Jan 29, 2016)

Coast near Portpatrick, Scotland. Fuji GX617 Professional & Fujinon 90mm f5.6 SWD EBC shot on Fuji Velvia 50.


----------



## MShannon (Jan 29, 2016)

Lonely Tree, Perthshire, Scotland. Fuji GX617 Professional & Fujinon 180mm f6.7 W EBC shot on Ilford FP4 125


----------



## MShannon (Jan 29, 2016)

Sands of Luce, Stranraer, Scotland. Fuji GX617 Professional & Fujinon 90mm f5.6 SWD EBC shot on Ilford Delta 100.


----------



## MShannon (Jan 29, 2016)

Storm Frank, Portpatrick, Scotland. Fuji GX617 Professional & Fujinon 90mm f5.6 SWD EBC on Ilford Delta 3200.

(Apologies for the FB compression  )


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 29, 2016)

If I judge my "best" as to the most clicks I've received on Flickr...then it's easy:






Canon 5DIII, ef 400mm f2.8 LIS and a 1.4x Tc


----------



## MShannon (Jan 29, 2016)

The Hermitage, Perthshire, Scotland. Canon EOS 100D & EF-S 10-18mm STM.


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2016)

MShannon said:


> Coast near Portpatrick, Scotland. Fuji GX617 Professional & Fujinon 90mm f5.6 SWD EBC shot on Fuji Velvia 50.



Lovely shot.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 29, 2016)

MShannon said:


> Storm Frank, Portpatrick, Scotland. Fuji GX617 Professional & Fujinon 90mm f5.6 SWD EBC on Ilford Delta 3200.
> 
> (Apologies for the FB compression  )



That brings back memories ! I stayed with my parents in a hotel above Portpatrick when I was about 10, so about 1970. The hotel looked out over the harbour, and there was an amazing sunset. My mother dragged by father out of the bathroom (which was down a corridor) insisting he take a photo of it, and I can remember him wrestling with his Pentax Spotmatic, Western light meter and towel, which he had wrapped round him and fell down. I've still got the Ektachrome transparency to day - it's over exposed


----------



## PatchedUp (Apr 30, 2016)

Quite a few favourites, but this is probably my best image and one of my most memorable days to date. The light quality was incredible requiring barely any changes in post.

I could say this image represents the ongoing struggle of the wildlife due to the warming polar ice caps with rapidly diminishing sizes of ice for the penguins to live on, but in reality I though "ooh, this looks nice" ha! Even got a penguin photobombing on the smallest floe in the foreground!
Taken in the Weddell Sea off the coast of the Stancombe-Wills Glacier with a 1DX and a 70-200 f2.8 IS II

A bit apprehensive, first photo posted for critique!


----------



## Click (May 1, 2016)

Great shot, Greig. Well done.


----------



## PatchedUp (May 1, 2016)

Thanks Click, much appreciated. There are so many fantastic shots in this thread (as with many of the other threads) - certainly learning a lot from them!


----------



## Hannes (May 1, 2016)

A bit late to the party but this would be my photo of 2015





Canon 1D Mk III with a 24-105 at f9 I think


----------

